# Mr. John bunyan's dying sayings



## Gesetveemet (Nov 14, 2009)

*OF PRAYER*
Before you enter into prayer, ask thy soul
these questions—1. To what end, O my soul,
art thou retired into this place? Art thou not
come to discourse the Lord in prayer? Is he
present; will he hear thee? Is he merciful; will he
help thee? Is thy business slight; is it
not concerning the welfare of thy soul? What
words wilt thou use to move him to
compassion?
To make thy preparation complete, consider
that thou art but dust and ashes, and he the
great God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,
that clothes himself with light as with a
garment; that thou art a vile sinner, he a holy
God; that thou art but a poor crawling worm,
he the omnipotent Creator.
In all your prayers forget not to thank the
Lord for his mercies.
When thou prayest, rather let thy hearts be
without words, than thy words without a heart.
Prayer will make a man cease from sin, or
sin will entice a man to cease from prayer.
The spirit of prayer is more precious than
treasures of gold and silver.
Pray often, for prayer is a shield to the soul,
a sacrifice to God, and a scourge for Satan.


----------

